# Need your input



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

*input/advice on new jacket*

I'm checking out some new jackets for the season. Does anyone have any experience with Analog? 

Best Prices on Analog Initiative Snowboard Jacket Alloy - Mens Snowboards Jacket Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

I'm checking out that jacket and the specs seem alright. As for fit, loose to baggy is cool with me. Recommendations definitely accepted.


----------

